# WMAQ-TV Chicago Off Air????



## Bob Heymann

I have been watching WMAQ 5-1 using my outdoor over-the-air antenna but now I am not getting any signal. I rescanned the channels and it has disappeared from the available list. Is anyone else having this problem??


----------



## AntAltMike

You'll get a better audience for that question in the AVSForums Chicago, Ill. - OTA thread, located here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=815397&page=347


----------



## RobertE

From what I saw, it looked like the Decepticons did a number on Chicago this weekend.


----------



## alnielsen

WMAQ's digital channels are all up atm. WGN's have been going down intermittantly too. It could be that antenna work is being done on the Sears/Willis or Hancock towers.


AntAltMike said:


> You'll get a better audience for that question in the AVSForums Chicago, Ill. - OTA thread, located here: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=815397&page=347


You'll find me and others there.


----------



## djzack67

Always Sears Tower for me


----------

